# Doctor.



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

So over the past year and a half I had been seeing this doctor once a month due to an illness. He had prescribed me tablets which in the end he had to put me on the highest dose. The tablets made the illness worse which I kept telling him month after month. He kept telling me other ways I could be treated but never acted on them. The other week I had to go in for an emergency appointment where the doctor just sat there and blamed me for my illness. I had enough and walked out.

I asked for my doctor to be changed which was accepted. The first time I met him he altered my tablets, offered a load of support and he was just so professional.

There is a lot more to the story but it's all a bit private. This service is free, if I were to go to a GP it's £50 a go. If I were to go to A&E it's £175. Ambulances cost around £200.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

Do you have to pay in the Channel Islands?

As for medication sometimes it's best to talk to the pharmacist about any problems with it, they actually know more about how they work than doctors. Most doctors should be open to a suggestion of a change of medication if the pharmacist recommends a different one.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

To see a GP they charge £50 a time. I've been referred to a specialist where it's paid by the states. I now have a new doctor who has already made such big changes in one session than my other doctor had done in 1 year. For the medication I'm on I have to visit the doctor first to get a prescription. The medications the previous doctor had me on were actually making it worse. Hopefully with this new doctor he will get me back on the right tracks.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Sam,

I'm a doctor. PM me if you want any advice. Sorry to here about your story.

Dan


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Dan. Thank you, if I need any advise I will be sure to PM


----------

